
Doctor accused of selling false hope to families - tokenadult
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/11/15/stanislaw-burzynski-cancer-controversy/2994561/
======
jzwinck
This says it all:

    
    
      "He has also prescribed them as a treatment for AIDS, lupus and other conditions."
    

There is little chance these treatments are effective for a single disease.
For such a broad set of diseases there is no chance at all. Claims like this
are common in alternative medicine, and are red flags.

------
shliachtx
I have heard of him before, knowing a few people who had gone to him hoping to
be cured from cancer. Obviously, they did not get the results they were hoping
for (many thousands of dollars later).

Thank G-d he is being taken care of.

